# 75 hot enough?



## emilyjessica (Jun 26, 2012)

My tank is at 75 degrees right now, with a heater. About a month ago, when the heater was new, it was around and sometimes slightly over 80, which was most likely because it was really hot weather. It's cooled down now though, and its only at 75. The package of the heater said it was supposed to go to 78. I'm tempted to take advantage of the 2-year warranty thingy on it. I just feel bad for him that it was so warm before, and now its not. Actually, I don't even know if 5 degrees is a big difference in Fahrenheit? Opinions?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I have my betta phillip in 76 degree tank since I have him with cories I havn't had any problems with it though I don't know if our 1 degree difference is a big one.


----------



## Orito (Aug 20, 2012)

Taken from [ link ]...
-Temperature: Should not fall below 76, better yet 78 degrees. A good range is 76-86F. Bettas are tropical fish that need high temperatures. A heater is needed.

I'm going to say that 75 probably isn't harmful, as temperature in the wild would fluctuate, but wouldn't hurt to get a better heater.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you don't have an adjustable heater this is what you can expect from a pre-set one. 
They will only heat a few degrees above water temp so the cooler it gets in your house the cooler the water will be.
I think you should invest in an adjustable heater.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

The heater will adjust plus or minus a degree or 2 to your room temperature which may account for why its cooler now then it was before. On most sites the range in water temps for betta's is between 74-80 degrees. I have 2 tanks and my water temperature stays at 74 or slightly above during the summer time so this time of year I don't use my heaters. My betta's become lethargic, and have loss of appetite when the water is 78 degrees or more.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I personally wouldn't put my tank anything less than 78.
I like to keep mine in the middle of the recommended 78-82 mark, at 80 F.

An adjustable heater with a thermostat will help you maintain the desired temperature.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I had one of those preset heater that are suppose to heat and come back on if the temp falls below 76 and just had to replace it with a adjustable one cause it was doing the same as yours. Get and adjustable one its so worth it ! Amazon seems to have some good buys, I got mine for 18 dollars, its the Elite Submersible 50 watt and my tank is 5 gallon.


----------



## emilyjessica (Jun 26, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I had one of those preset heater that are suppose to heat and come back on if the temp falls below 76 and just had to replace it with a adjustable one cause it was doing the same as yours. Get and adjustable one its so worth it ! Amazon seems to have some good buys, I got mine for 18 dollars, its the Elite Submersible 50 watt and my tank is 5 gallon.


Thanks for the suggestion of a specific one, my tank is 5 gallons too, and I haven't seen any adjustable ones in stores when I was just casually looking, so i was a little worried about finding one. 

It does seem to be a bit higher now (very close to 80 actually ), which may be because its a little warmer today, leftover from the water change I did earlier or because I put the heater in a different place with better circulation. I'm going to wait and see since it's okay for now and if it goes down too much in the fall I'll get a new one like suggested.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

one of my presets only turn on at 71 and heat to about 72 on a cold night, my betta is still healthy and everything. personally i don't worry too much, but that's just me. my logic is that in the wild the water wouldn't always be 78+


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> one of my presets only turn on at 71 and heat to about 72 on a cold night, my betta is still healthy and everything. personally i don't worry too much, but that's just me. my logic is that in the wild the water wouldn't always be 78+


I know it will be different with time of year,
But at midnight in Thailand it says online it will be 81 F.

That temperature change day to night is a pretty dramatic fall.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> I know it will be different with time of year,
> But at midnight in Thailand it says online it will be 81 F.
> 
> That temperature change day to night is a pretty dramatic fall.


I live in California and we don't have really cold winters. Right now, unheated, my tank is a stable 77 in a house with no AC and 83 in the afternoon. I just run a preset because 71 in winter doesn't seem so bad to me. My past bettas didn't seem to mind, I think.


----------

